# Milk



## Shawn (Feb 15, 2008)

Who likes milk? I love milk, especially when it's ice cold.  I drink at least a glass of milk a day, sometimes more, it's good stuff.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope  


Unless it's moistening cereal.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## darren (Feb 15, 2008)

I love milk, but now i drink Silk Light.


----------



## Gilbucci (Feb 15, 2008)

I drink atleast 3-4 cups a day. Milk freakin' rules


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

I drink oatmilk, but only with sporks.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I drink oatmilk, but only with sporks.



oatmilk?


Or do you mean goatmilk?

It's all icky so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> oatmilk?
> 
> 
> Or do you mean goatmilk?
> ...



Nope oat milk, milk made out of oat, for vegans and stuff. it taste better then soymilk.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't really drink milk (unless in my coffee), gives me bellyache... 

... but i eat a shitload of cheese! Talk about useful information!


----------



## Alpo (Feb 15, 2008)

I love milk! I drink 2-4 glasses with every meal. It tastes so good!


----------



## Groff (Feb 15, 2008)

Milk is pure secks.
My friend's mom always buys the 2% milk, he came to my house one day and had a glass of whole milk... This is what he had to say:

"I always thought milk just tasted like shit, but I always drank it cause it's good for me... But this stuff is delicious!!"

Am I the only one who likes a little ice in their milk to make it REALLY fuckin' cold?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I love milk! I drink 2-4 glasses with every meal. It tastes so good!



Wow... That's way more than what your body needs. You're aware that too much milk is not good for you, right?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

I haven't drank a cup of milk in a while, I used to be a milkaholic though


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 15, 2008)

Only if it's an In-N-Out milkshake


----------



## Alpo (Feb 15, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Wow... That's way more than what your body needs. You're aware that too much milk is not good for you, right?



Most days I drink 2 glasses 3 times a day. I don't think that's too much. Sometimes I drink more, depending on what I eat.


----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm picky about my milk. It either has to be organic (IE no bovine growth hormone) or soy milk, but it's delicious


----------



## keithb (Feb 15, 2008)

I drink milk very rarely (except for in cereal) - but for things like a peanut butter sandwich, or Oreos, its a must-have.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

Alpo said:


> Most days I drink 2 glasses 3 times a day. I don't think that's too much. Sometimes I drink more, depending on what I eat.



That seems to be a decent amount. 

Live QnA: Is drinking too much milk bad for you?


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 15, 2008)

Soy milk for me; can't be doing with this lactose shizzle 



playstopause said:


> I can't really drink milk (unless in my coffee), gives me bellyache...
> 
> ... but i eat a shitload of cheese! Talk about useful information!



You probably get gut troubles from lactose, by the sounds of things; lactose is a sugar that is present in the water portion of milk, whereas cheese has a much higher fat content than milk, and consequently less lactose. And yes, cheese is awesome. White stilton with apricot pieces is an absolute must from time to time



Desecrated said:


> Nope oat milk, milk made out of oat, for vegans and stuff. it taste better then soymilk.



I've been wanting to try this out since I love oats; how does it compare to soy milk in flavour and price? Are there any potential health risks like there is with soy?


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 15, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Milk is pure secks.
> My friend's mom always buys the 2% milk, he came to my house one day and had a glass of whole milk... This is what he had to say:
> 
> "I always thought milk just tasted like shit, but I always drank it cause it's good for me... But this stuff is delicious!!"



 I usually drink 1%. But once in a while I'll drink whole milk, and your friend is right. It's like drinking a milkshake especially if you're usually guzzling down the reduced fat stuff.



B Lopez said:


> Only if it's an In-N-Out milkshake


 Those are fucking awesome.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 15, 2008)

Shawn said:


> ... ice cold...


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ... but i eat a shitload of cheese! Talk about useful information!



 Cheese is one of the best things in the world


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 15, 2008)

Whole milk=


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Cheese is one of the best things in the world



Especially smoked white cheddar


----------



## Makelele (Feb 15, 2008)

I drink 1,5 liters of milk a day right now.


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Especially smoked white cheddar


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Cheese is one of the best things in the world



Cheese please. 



:bigchunkofcheese:


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

I can live without many things, but not without cheese.......


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2008)

Milk is f'ing delicious.


----------



## Michael (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never really liked milk by its self. I have it on all my cereals, of course. But even then I only like a little bit. Just enough so that every peice of cereal in the bowl is wet, but not so much that it goes soggy.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever used cholocate milk with cereal, or am I the only odd one out here.......?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

You ARE the odd one around here.  

You should have the Quick chocolate milk cereals.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

^  I figured, yeah I know im weird........


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Has anyone ever used cholocate milk with cereal, or am I the only odd one out here.......?



Chocolate milk is bomb with Cocoa Puffs, Peanut Butter Crunch and the Reeses cereal.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

YAY! Another wierdo! Thankyou for being on my planet!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

guah, that would be so gross :bleh: lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Has anyone ever used cholocate milk with cereal, or am I the only odd one out here.......?



You know what?


FUCKIN CORN FLAKES!

Chocolate milk with corn flakes would rule!


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You know what?
> 
> 
> FUCKIN CORN FLAKES!
> ...



YES! See, another one! Welcome to my planet!
I have made chocolate milk with hersheys syrup, and then poured it over cornflakes, very good indeed!


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, so conclusion is : there is a few other weirdos around here.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 15, 2008)

I love it!

I drink milk every morning, with nesquick and sometimes white only. We have a milk here that tastes seriously good


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Ok, so conclusion is : there is a few other weirdos around here.



I dont know about you, but Im in Florida.....there be many wierdos.......lol


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

I think they pretty much spreaded around the globe.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

playstopause said:


> I think they pretty much spreaded around the globe.



Yeah they're concentrated down here......
Well, thats my excuse ayway lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

There are a lot of senile old people there, and death metal bands. 

Florida makes for a looney picture.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Yeah they're concentrated down here......
> Well, thats my excuse ayway lol



Visit Santa Cruz, it's the epitome of weird. 

Just a little blurb about downtown I found on the internet 



> Pacific Avenue is a trip. Lots of tourists and locals, surfers and skaters, panhandlers and eccentrics of all stripes. The vampire-plagued fictional small California town of Santa Carla in the 1987 movie The Lost Boys was loosely based on Santa Cruz. Despite city council efforts to gentrify the downtown to coincide with its rebuilding following the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake, local color still abounds and the "Keep Santa Cruz Weird" posters, t-shirts and bumper stickers are everywhere. Probably my favorite Santa Cruz eccentric, and a perennial sighting on any visit, is Robert "Pinky" Valentino. He even has a myspace page with a little bio:
> 
> * I used to be an engineer in silicon valley. Now I am on a never-ending search... a VisionQuest if you will. I spend my days walking, it's just what I like to do. Maybe someday I'll find something better. But today, I just like walking. Oh, and my name is Robert, call me Robert please.*
> 
> Robert is the sweetest, strangest, and bravest "out-there" person I've ever run into. He walks up and down Pacific Avenue every day looking absolutely fabulous. Always with a parasol and walking with baby steps, Robert endures rude remarks, stares, and sometimes physical abuse yet still smiles and gives a friendly wink or shrug as you pass on the street. I finally had my camera on this trip and asked him if I could take a picture. A smile, nod, and a pose and he continued up the block. Classic!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Welll.....


Fuck ever going to Santa Cruz with out some form of protection.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow,


> "Keep Santa Cruz Weird"


 lol
that was a good read, quite interesting



Zepp88 said:


> Welll.....
> 
> 
> Fuck ever going to Santa Cruz with out some form of protection.



And what would your form of protection be? Not a carrot I hope..........


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 15, 2008)

forgot about the fuckin mystery spot

The Mystery Spot Official Website

I think I derailed this one


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Wow, lol
> that was a good read, quite interesting
> 
> 
> ...



Carrots kill, so, no.


----------



## Nerina (Feb 15, 2008)

Did you see that movie Shoot Em Up? All he did was eat carrots and shoot people's brians out,....at one point he actually said "Whats up Doc?" I cant believe they allowed such cornyness.......


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 18, 2008)

I like milk, preferably skimmed, but it's nice to drink ever so often. It also rocks on cereal.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2008)

I drank skim milk for a while and went back to regular whole milk. I got sick of skim milk actually. But, I usually like it every now and then.


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 4, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Am I the only one who likes a little ice in their milk to make it REALLY fuckin' cold?



Goddamn you. I tried this out the other day (pouring whole milk over ice), and now I'm fucking ADDICTED to this. Seriously. This now has turned into my preferred snack. A glass of milk served this way with something like a Nutri-Grain cereal bar.  Or maybe I'll try it with a Pop-Tart


----------



## DPooch (Mar 5, 2008)

I LOVE MILK


----------



## Nerina (Mar 5, 2008)

Cheese is better!


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 5, 2008)

DPooch said:


> I LOVE MILK



I love lamp
























...and milk


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 5, 2008)

Milk rocks, from whole to skim and all of its variations.


----------



## Jason (Mar 5, 2008)

Nonfat milk linked to prostate cancer | Health | Reuters

LVH.org | HIN: Skim Milk Linked to Prostate Cancer


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 5, 2008)

Jason said:


> Nonfat milk linked to prostate cancer | Health | Reuters
> 
> LVH.org | HIN: Skim Milk Linked to Prostate Cancer



So we should drink whole milk?


----------



## Jason (Mar 5, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> So we should drink whole milk?



IIRC it says 1% or 2% is a better alternative if you don't want to drink whole.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 4, 2008)

Milk, it does a body good.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 4, 2008)

Milk. No.


----------



## Shotglass (Apr 4, 2008)

I loooove milk.
With a capital <3.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 4, 2008)

Milk is only good if it is of the chocolate variety.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 4, 2008)

Milk is one of the most putrid tasting things on the face of this planet. I think I'd rather drink a glass of diarrhea than white milk. Chocolate is okay, and I can stand it on cereal, but not just drinking a glass of white milk.


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 4, 2008)

I used to like soy milk until until I read that it lowers the libido. I can't have anything taking away my urges to dry hump inanimate objects or unsuspecting strangers, so it's back to old fashioned Moo Moo Juice.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 4, 2008)

Sindwulf said:


> I can't have anything taking away my urges to dry hump inanimate objects or unsuspecting strangers





Get out of my head.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 4, 2008)

Milk is ok. Now if it is converted to delicious cheese form then it is supreme. But liquid milk is ok but nothing too exciting.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 5, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Milk is pure secks.
> My friend's mom always buys the 2% milk, he came to my house one day and had a glass of whole milk... This is what he had to say:
> 
> "I always thought milk just tasted like shit, but I always drank it cause it's good for me... But this stuff is delicious!!"
> ...


 
I don't do the ice thing all the time, but sometimes I will (like during the summer). I also love teh way whole milk tastes, it approaches cream in it's texture. But I stick to 1 or 2% (and occasionally skim) for health reasons, I don't need all that fat.

"Milk is a brutal beverage that is made of 110% win!! "

LOL!! 
Now we need to make some mock "got milk" posters with various metal bands, shredder's pics, etc. (in a simialar style of alteration not unlike the 'discouragement' posters)

Like photoshopping a kerry king pic into something like "got milk?" (shopped pic perferably with guitar) "if not I'm gonna kill you in your sleep!!"


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 5, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Milk is only good if it is of the chocolate variety.


----------



## budda (Apr 5, 2008)

I love a tall, cold glass of milk.

however, now that i live away from home, i dont drink milk that often. i'll often go a whole day without drinking a cup of milk, then chug back half a bag before i go to bed.

its good stuff. Now i'm craving a cold glass of milk, ya jerks


----------



## Jachop (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, milk is great man! I prolly drink 3 glasses though.  Might be a bit too much, but what the hell, I'm tryin' to gain weight. =)


----------

